# Happy birthday!!



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 13, 2019)

I was looking at the Forum calendar and saw that you had a birthday today! I hope you had a great day, @hierodula!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 13, 2019)

To all other Forum members: I think we should get into the habit of posting a Happy Birthday to other active Forum members on their special day. Birthdays can be found on the Forum calendar. 

I think we should do this to show that we appreciate other members, and I thought of it because I know how much my birthday means to me when people remember it! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 13, 2019)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, @MantisGirl13

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, @Little Mantis

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, @hierodula


----------



## KevinsWither (Mar 13, 2019)

Yeeet!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 14, 2019)

@hysteresis My birtday is on the 26th of this month but thanks  

Happy birthday @MantisGirl13

Happy birthday @hierodula

Hope  you both are having a good day!


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 14, 2019)

Ah, well then, we party a bit longer!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 14, 2019)

Thanks, @Little Mantis and @hysteresis! My day has hardly started and I'm already feeling blessed. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 14, 2019)

:happybday:  @KevinsWither!! Looks like we share one!

 - MantisGirl13


----------



## Charoozz520 (Mar 14, 2019)

Happy Birthday @MantisGirl13 and @hierodula !! Hope you both have an amazing day today!!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 14, 2019)

Charoozz520 said:


> Happy Birthday @MantisGirl13 and @hierodula !! Hope you both have an amazing day today!!


Thanks! BTW, hierodula's birthday was yesterday. It's KevinsWither's today as well as mine.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Charoozz520 (Mar 14, 2019)

Opps! Well then happy belated @hierodula  :turned:  and happy birthday to @KevinsWither  :sorcerer:


----------



## Graceface (Mar 14, 2019)

Happy belated to @hierodula then, and Happy birthday to @MantisGirl13 and to @KevinsWither


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 14, 2019)

@KevinsWither Happy birthday!  

unk:


----------



## KevinsWither (Mar 15, 2019)

Aw thanks y'all!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 28, 2019)

Happy belated birthday, @Little Mantis! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 28, 2019)

Oh geez! 

First I was early, and now im late!

Belated happy birthday @Little Mantis!


----------



## Charoozz520 (Mar 28, 2019)

Happy Belated! @Little Mantis


----------



## Graceface (Mar 28, 2019)

Happy birthday @Little Mantis


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 28, 2019)

Thanks guys


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 23, 2019)

Happy belated birthday, @All About Arthropods!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 23, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Happy belated birthday, @All About Arthropods!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Yeh! Happy birthday, JC.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 25, 2019)

Happy birthday, @PowerHobo!!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 25, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Happy birthday, @PowerHobo!!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Yeah! Happy birthday!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 25, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Happy birthday, @PowerHobo!!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


happy bitrthday


----------



## BringontheBugs (Apr 25, 2019)

@MantisGirl13 and @hysteresis, sorry I got here a little late, but thanks a bunch for the birthday wishes!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 29, 2019)

Happy birthday, @Ben10101!!!! Have a great day. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Ben10101 (Apr 29, 2019)

@MantisGirl13 Thanks a lot you have a nice day too


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 29, 2019)

@Ben10101

w007 w007! A HAPPY BDAY TO YOU!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 29, 2019)

@Ben10101 happy birthday


----------



## Ben10101 (Apr 29, 2019)

@hysteresis


----------



## Ben10101 (Apr 29, 2019)

Ben10101 said:


> @hysteresis


some how I can't add more to the comment Any way, thanks guys~ @Little Mantis &amp; @hysteresis


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 6, 2019)

Happy early birthday to @mantisfan101! Have a great day tomorrow!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 7, 2019)

Happy birthday @mantisfan101


----------



## hysteresis (May 7, 2019)

Happy moltday @mantisfan101!


----------



## mantisfan101 (May 9, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Happy moltday @mantisfan101!


Aww thank you guys all so much!!!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 9, 2019)

Happy birthday one and all!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 16, 2019)

Happy belated birthday to @SSimsswiSS and @minomantis!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (May 16, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Happy belated birthday to @SSimsswiSS and @minomantis!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Happy birthday!


----------



## SSimsswiSS (May 16, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 17, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Happy belated birthday to @SSimsswiSS and @minomantis!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


happy birthday to both


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 23, 2019)

Happy birthday, @Falconerguy!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 24, 2019)

happy birthday @Falconerguy


----------



## hysteresis (May 24, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Happy birthday, @Falconerguy!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Happy happy birthday!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 31, 2019)

Happy birthday, @jetsky82!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (May 31, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Happy birthday, @jetsky82!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Happy biiiiirthday!


----------



## jetsky82 (Jun 7, 2019)

Thank you, and  @hysteresis and @MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 8, 2019)

Happy belated birthday @Kermit!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jun 8, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Happy belated birthday @Kermit!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Happy birthday!


----------



## Kermit (Jun 12, 2019)

Thanks you guys!

Hope your PM's are doing great!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 12, 2019)

Kermit said:


> Hope your PM's are doing great!


And yours too!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 16, 2019)

Happy belated birthday to @Sarah K of Panterra pets!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jun 16, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Happy belated birthday to @Sarah K of Panterra pets!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Happy birthday, Sarah!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 19, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Happy belated birthday to @Sarah K of Panterra pets!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


happy brithday


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 22, 2019)

Happy birthday @mantisloverguy6000! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jun 23, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Happy birthday @mantisloverguy6000!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Happy birthday


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 1, 2019)

Happy birthday @Weta!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jul 1, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Happy birthday @Weta!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Have a very happy birthday!


----------



## Weta (Jul 1, 2019)

thank you I did.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 2, 2019)

Weta said:


> thank you I did.


Good!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 26, 2019)

Happy birthday, @Digger!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jul 26, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Happy birthday, @Digger!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Yeah! Happy birthday, @Digger!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 29, 2019)

Happy belated birthday, @Predatorhousepet! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jul 29, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Happy belated birthday, @Predatorhousepet!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Hi! Belated Happy Birthday!


----------



## Predatorhousepet (Jul 29, 2019)

Thank you! @hysteresis @MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 30, 2019)

belated happy birtday too @Predatorhousepet


----------



## Predatorhousepet (Aug 3, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 7, 2019)

Happy birthday, @Mantid Z.!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Aug 8, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Happy birthday, @Mantid Z.!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Happy birthday, eh!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 26, 2019)

Happy birthday, @FeistyMcGrudle!!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Aug 27, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Happy birthday, @FeistyMcGrudle!!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Happy birthday, dude!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 8, 2019)

Happy belated birthday to @River Dane and @Foxhill!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Oct 8, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Happy belated birthday to @River Dane and @Foxhill!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Happy birthday, guys!


----------



## Foxhill (Oct 9, 2019)

Hey ..     Thanks for That!!


----------



## River Dane (Oct 11, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 12, 2019)

Happy birthday @hibiscusmile!!! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 14, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 13, 2019)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY @DeShawn!! You've given so much to this hobby. Thank you!  :happybday: 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 13, 2019)

Happy belated birthday to @RebelleSinner! Sorry we missed the actual day! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 13, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY @DeShawn!! You've given so much to this hobby. Thank you!  :happybday:
> 
> - MantisGirl13






MantisGirl13 said:


> Happy belated birthday to @RebelleSinner! Sorry we missed the actual day!
> 
> - MantisGirl13




Belated happy birthday, y'all!

@DeShawn sell me Parablepharis and Stenophylla through a US friend as a proxy, please!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 24, 2019)

Happy birthday, @Peter Clausen! This forum wouldn't be possible without you!  :happybday: 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 24, 2019)

Happy birthday @Peter Clausen! Great job on the forums and one your YouTube! You always answer all my questions! Even about the contest that was going on lol.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 24, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Happy birthday, @Peter Clausen! This forum wouldn't be possible without you!  :happybday:
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Happy birthday,  boss!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 28, 2019)

Happy birthday, @yen_saw! You've brought so much into this hobby, and your experience and knowledge is something we all look up to. 

Have a great birthday!

  :happybday: 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 28, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Happy birthday, @yen_saw! You've brought so much into this hobby, and your experience and knowledge is something we all look up to.
> 
> Have a great birthday!
> 
> ...


Thank you! and Happy New Year!


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 28, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Happy birthday, @yen_saw! You've brought so much into this hobby, and your experience and knowledge is something we all look up to.
> 
> Have a great birthday!
> 
> ...


Yippee! Happy Birthday, Yen!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 4, 2020)

Happy (belated) birthday, @ausar318!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 4, 2020)

Happy belated birthday @ausar318!


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 5, 2020)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Happy (belated) birthday, @ausar318!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Happy birthday!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 17, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Connor!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Feb 17, 2020)

Happy birthday @Connor!!


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 17, 2020)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Happy Birthday @Connor!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Happy birthday, dude.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 4, 2020)

Happy Birthday @hcarlton!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Mar 4, 2020)

Happy birthday!


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 5, 2020)

Happy birthday @hcarlton!

Love your posts!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 12, 2020)

Happy birthday, @Milkyway!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Mar 12, 2020)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Mar 14, 2020)

Happy birthday @MantisGirl13! You make this place what it is today!


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 14, 2020)

@MantisGirl13, I thought your bday was in April?

Happy birthday!


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 14, 2020)

@MantisGirl13, I thought your bday was in April?

Edit: ohhhhh. Thats your Joined date!

Happy birthday!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 14, 2020)

MrGhostMantis said:


> Happy birthday @MantisGirl13! You make this place what it is today!


Thanks!



hysteresis said:


> @MantisGirl13, I thought your bday was in April?
> 
> Happy birthday!


Thanks! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Milkyway (Mar 15, 2020)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Happy birthday, @Milkyway!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Thank you!!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 27, 2020)

Happy belated birthday to @Little Mantis! You are a valued member of this forum.  

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 27, 2020)

thanks @MantisGirl13


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Mar 27, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Little Mantis! Thanks for everything you have done for us!


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 28, 2020)

Feliz cumpleaños, @Little Mantis!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 30, 2020)

Hehe lol @ pic: I didn't do anything about my birtday and it is indeed like that.


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 30, 2020)

Little Mantis said:


> Hehe lol @ pic: I didn't do anything about my birtday and it is indeed like that.


Yeh. Caleb's bday is getting kicked too. 

We'll do the best we can among us family this year.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 5, 2020)

Happy belated birthday to @Tonypace2009! I hope it was a good birthday despite everything that is going on with coronavirus right now!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 5, 2020)

Happy birthday @MandellaMandy123! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 7, 2020)

Happy birthday @mantisfan101!!!!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 15, 2020)

Happy birthday @minomantis!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## minomantis (May 17, 2020)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Happy birthday @minomantis!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Thank you @MantisGirl13! Means a lot! It was a fun day!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 17, 2020)

minomantis said:


> Thank you @MantisGirl13! Means a lot! It was a fun day!


I'm so glad!  

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (May 20, 2020)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Happy belated birthday to @Tonypace2009! I hope it was a good birthday despite everything that is going on with coronavirus right now!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Tony. I missed your birthday? LOL.

Belated Happy Birthday, dude.


----------



## hysteresis (May 20, 2020)

Belated Happy Birthday, @minomantis!!!


----------



## minomantis (May 20, 2020)

hysteresis said:


> Belated Happy Birthday, @minomantis!!!


Thanks bud!! Means a lot!!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 25, 2020)

Happy (belated) birthday to @Falconerguy!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 19, 2020)

Sorry for not keeping up with this, I apologize to all of the people whose birthdays I missed. Happy birthday to @Nicolas!

- MantisGirl13


----------

